

Help Put Objective-C Back in the Top 10 This Weekend - danicgross
https://objectivechackathon.appspot.com/

======
danicgross
Hi, OP here.

The actual goal isn't to "beat" any other language - it's just a theme for the
event.

Although proprietary, Objective C (and iOS) is a widely used platform. It also
has a relatively small ecosystem. There aren't a lot of great libraries, and
wheels frequently get re-invented. Our hope is to change that.

~~~
WayneDB
So, Linus Torvalds showed up in the list of people under the link that says
"Join the list -->".

I highly doubt that he signed up for this event. I could be wrong, but if not
- why the chicanery? Honesty is the best policy.

------
bitteralmond
A proprietary language created for a closed, for-profit platform isn't
naturally the most popular choice for open source projects.

~~~
mehrzad
Noob question: is a language proprietary if its only compiler is proprietary
or if the main one is? There are open source compilers for Objective-C.

~~~
xymostech
Considering that XCode uses a version of clang (which is open source) for it's
compiling, I wouldn't say that the main compiler is proprietary either. I
think that what people mean is that all of the "usefulness" of Objective-C
comes from using it with OSX/iOS development, and all the stuff related to
that is proprietary.

------
stack0v3erfl0w
> Let's show the community that Objective-C developers care about open source.

by organizing an event only to boost statistics.

------
x0n
The blog post appears to be asking people to fork projects with the sole
purpose to bump the stats on github. If it's not on the charts, there's a
reason. If someone wants to fork a project, they need a goal other than
promoting obj-c. Let's not turn github into a fork graveyard (like sourceforge
has become.)

------
joeblau
Do those stats include private repos or just open source?

~~~
danicgross
I assume open source since other elements in that page refer to public repos
(github.com/timeline), but I'm not certain.

------
omegote
I wonder, I wonder what kind of comments would appear with something like
"Help put VB.NET back in the top 10 this weekend".

~~~
alayne
How does anyone suffer either way? Someone is trying to get more open source
out which seems like a good thing for any language.

------
michaelwww
This is a bad idea. What's next, git bots? I'll assume from now on Objective-C
ranking is being gamed.

------
drivebyacct2
Why would someone make that their _goal_?

~~~
stack0v3erfl0w
This takes fanboyism to a whole new level.

~~~
glhaynes
Or it's just a hook for catching peoples' interest in participating in the
group thing the hosts were organizing. (Yes, it'd be silly to devote your time
to an effort like this to try to "help" Objective-C. But I don't expect anyone
is really doing that.)

Edit: What the OP said.

